# duxford air show 8/9 sept camping



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

anyone reccomend a camp spot for the duxford air show as my kids have bought me and sandy tickets.
then it's on to france and germany.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get someone to change your post from the 'lounge' , you'll reach a wider audience.  

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.highfieldfarmtouringpark.co.uk/Where.html

That site is 2 junctions north on the M.11


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Or there's this one.......................
It's a c&c site, Non members perhaps a few quid more

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...aOt_yncekKFjLhqbA&sig2=rn2qw-2k6iQ8HVKed-qIVQ

Out of campsite turn left & just keep going until you reach four wentways roundabout where you do a right about 5/6 miles from Imperial war museum.


----------

